# Wer hat erfahrung mit der Wathose Scierra cc6



## mike0714 (30. April 2009)

|wavey:
Hallo,
kann mir vieleich jemand seine erfahrung mit der Atmungsaktive Wathose von Scierra cc6 sagen , wollte sie mir eventuell holen.
mfg


----------



## Christian 78 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat erfahrung mit der Wathose Scierra cc6*

Moin Mike, 

ich habe das Modell Als Kulanztausch für eine defekte Scierra Blackwater erhalten. Fische die Büx seit einem Jahr und hatte keine Probleme bis jetzt. Scierra hat sich allerdings bei den atmungsaktiven Wathosen nicht grade einen guten Namen gemacht, so dass ich beim nächsten Mal zu einer Simms oder Guideline greifen werde. Zumal die CC6 nicht grade billig ist. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Spinncatch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat erfahrung mit der Wathose Scierra cc6*

moin moin, 
ich kann da christian 78 nur zustimmen. zuteuer und keinen guten namen! da würde ich mich sofort umdrehen und eine andere marke wählen. zum thema wathose habe ich seit langem ein gespaltenes verhältnis. zum einen unumgäglich zum anderen nur ärger. habe mir vor ca. 1,5 jahren die vision extrem geholt, die war nach 6 monaten durch, habe ich zum glück getauscht bekommen, aber die zweite war auch nach 4 monaten durch. zur zeit warte ich mit einer dam-neohose durch die ostsee, die fische ich seit ungefähr 8 monaten - ist auch durch!
naja, was will ich die sagen! zu mal ist die versuchung groß sich gleich eine teurere hose zu kaufen, in der hoffnung das sich dort irgendwo ein wenig qualität verbirgt. auf der anderen seite hat kein händler darauf bock sich mit service geschichten rumzuplagen. meiner meinung nach sollte zumindest der service eine selbstverständlichkeit sein, wenn man sich eine wathosen in der preiskategorie ab 300 euro ++ verschafft. aber was du dir alles anhören musst, wenn mal eine naht aufgeht, unglaublich!!! naja und dann stehst du da mit deiner undichten hose, und dann stell ich mir immer die frage, muss dann vision, simms, scierra oder orvis drauf stehen!! ich habe einige kollegen, die gleich gesagt haben, soviel geld für noch mehr ärger, nein danke. er zum beispiel fischt die atmungsaktive wathose von dam (ca. 120 euro mit schuhen) schon über 1 jahr, da werde ich richtig neidisch, weil immer noch dicht! oder ocean zum beispiel hat auch günstige hosen in ihrer produktpalette. meiner ansicht nach ist dies eine einfache rechnung: entweder kaufst du dir in der hoffnung das eine teure hose 2-3jahre hält, oder du kaufst dir in 3jahren eben 2-3 hosen eben nur für 1/3 des geldes. kommt das gleiche bei raus und weniger ärger mit unwilligen und nörgelnden händlern bei umtausch oder reperaturgeschichten! also, ich habe entschieden, definitiv keine hose mehr für mehr als 200 euro, es lohnt sich einfach nicht!!
hoffe, ich habe dir die lust am wathose kaufen nicht verdorben, aber vielleicht hast du ja gemerkt, dass ich seit dem ich wathosen verwende (und das sind ca. 12 jahre) nur ärger mit ihnen habe. 

wüsche dir viel glück in deiner wahl, ordentlich petri und lange trockene füße!!


----------

